# Someone with great IF



## StriperAddict (Dec 2, 2010)

IF = Intestinal Fortitude

Click: Israel's greatest spy for a great article and a link to the book: _"Our Man In Damascus",_ the thrilling, shocking, true story of Israel's most daring spy.



> _Our Man In Damascus_ reads like a good detective novel and is full of intrigue, drama, and suspense. But it educates as well, teaching us that, in world affairs - and particularly in the Middle East - there is always more to any situation than meets the eye. Beyond the diplomacy and the overt actions Israel takes to ensure her survival, there are covert forces at work, gathering intelligence and seeking to undermine the actions of Israel's enemies, who are bent on her destruction. And beyond the heroism of those on the battlefield lies the heroism of those who work in secret, whose stories often are untold.


 
From:


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 2, 2010)

I've seen the movie.  Truly incredible story.  Here's a link for the DVD.

http://www.amazon.com/Impossible-Spy-Ac3-John-Shea/dp/B00003ETHZ


----------

